# Weber 32/36 flooding everyday, please help



## whojc (Feb 19, 2009)

so on my 83 rabbit i recently switched the stock carb to a weber 32/36 the problem im having is it seems like the float is getting stuck about once a day and the car will not start and the carb will flood with gas. someone told me that perhaps there was little rust particals or something in the gas and it was clogging up the pin that holds the floats on the carb. so everyday i take the carb apart and clean the pin thats connected to the float and then the car is good for about another day until it happens again. has anyone run into a problem like this before? ive now got 4 fuel filters on the car to try and clean the gas out before getting to the carb and yes it looks redicoulus, just trying to figure out anything that might help. thanks in advance for any help


----------



## whojc (Feb 19, 2009)

Any help at all would be amazing


----------



## pistol-mcgee (Sep 20, 2011)

what pump/pressure are you running? im no carb guru but if your running too much pressure it could be an issue.


----------



## edselsouth1 (Jun 26, 2012)

*32/36 carb flooding...*

whojc..... Long post, so bear w/ me. There is a lot of info on the Weber 32/35, on a number of forums on line. I don't think many on this forum run 32/36 Webers, so information may not be provided to you from here. (I tried to get info. for better than 6 months here, even though we have some very knowledgable people here). I don't know the condition of your carb, but start w/ the basics. Did you get a used carb? Did you clean it thoroughly? Take the time to go through it properly, as they are very simple, and not time consuming. Remove the carb. Completely dis assemble it. Be sure to remove the metal filter that is in the fuel inlet area of the carb, and clean it well. This filter will trap small particles of rust, etc. Also, clean the brass plug that holds that filter in place. Rust particles will get trapped inside that plug. When dis assembling the carb, note each and every marking on each part that you remove from the carb. Take note of the location in the carb of each part you remove. Place all parts on a clean white cloth (make a diagram if needed), preferably in the same order/location as they are removed. Then VAT everything, except rubber parts, but not the float if it is brass. Blow out all passages w/ a shot of air, doing each passage in both directions. Re assemble, putting the parts in the proper locations. Set the float as follows: Float drop: 1-31/32", float rise (closes needle/seat):3/8-7/16". Float closed is measured by turning the carb top upside down, and measuring from the lip of the body to the edge of the float (just let the weight of the float close the needle/seat). Re install carb on engine w/ new gasket(s). Looking on line, you can find the proper "best lean idle" adjustment procedure for the Weber 32/36. Initially you should be able to set the fuel/air mix screw out 2-1/4 turns from lightly seated. Set the base idle screw in 1 to 1-1/4 turns from when it contacts the idle cam. Be sure to check for any vacuum leaks. Be sure to replace all of your additional filters. Consider dropping the tank and having it cleaned. Let me know the main jet sizes, air jet sizes, emulsion tube sizes, pump jet size, idle jet(s) size, and if you have an idle solenoid. Any questions, ask. David.


----------



## edselsouth1 (Jun 26, 2012)

*32/36 Weber flooding....*

whojc.... As pistol-mcgee stated, fuel pressure is important/critical on a Weber. You should not have more than 3-5 lbs. of fuel pressure. The 32/36 will usually need around 4 lbs pressure. The stock fuel pump on the Rabbit should be ok for your use. I don't think it develops more pressure than you need. Just sounds like you need to go through the fuel system, and give it a good cleaning/rebuild/adjustment. David.


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

I had an 83 rabbit and i swapped to the 32/36. It was the best thing I could of done. I will tell you that if you have the factory mechanical fuel pump, it works fine for the weber. If the carb has been sitting, I would recommend a rebuild. That way you start fresh and it will also help you figure out the size of jets that are in there too.:thumbup:


----------



## whojc (Feb 19, 2009)

It was the needle valve thanks for the help guys


----------

